# Your thought's on the newer tempered glass IN-WIN cases?



## Brendan Dardarian

I really like the new IN-WIN cases, Just have a problem with seeing how practical they are because of the whole tempered glass ordeal. There are a few cases that don't even support fan cooling I think.


----------



## Laquer Head

As with the glass cases from Phanteks and Corsair, you kinda trade off normal things for an aesthetically pleasing glass enclosure.

I love the look of alot of these but, the added weight, fragility, inflated price, and poor air flow aren't trade offs I'm willing to make for aesthetics.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Looks cool. I don't know how much I'd want to use one myself, but InWin makes some nice cases. I've built a few machines with an InWin case.


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Laquer Head said:


> As with the glass cases from Phanteks and Corsair, you kinda trade off normal things for an aesthetically pleasing glass enclosure.
> 
> I love the look of alot of these but, the added weight, fragility, inflated price, and poor air flow aren't trade offs I'm willing to make for aesthetics.


That is my exact thinking. Just..... MY GOD ARE THEY BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Laquer Head

voyagerfan99 said:


> Looks cool. I don't know how much I'd want to use one myself, but InWin makes some nice cases. I've built a few machines with an InWin case.


Oh god, INWIN makes some right nice cases.

I really like the 805i Infinity Mirror case.


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Laquer Head said:


> Oh god, INWIN makes some right nice cases.
> 
> I really like the 805i Infinity Mirror case.


It would definitely be between the 805i and the 909 E-ATX Chassis
https://www.inwin-style.com/en/gaming-chassis/909


----------



## Laquer Head

Yeah, that 909 is beauty, but the way you gotta fish crap through the back is a poor design in my eyes.

Clear example of looks first, function last


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> Yeah, that 909 is beauty, but the way you gotta fish crap through the back is a poor design in my eyes.
> 
> Clear example of looks first, function last



USB Ports are on the absolute bottom on the side. No thanks.


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Laquer Head said:


> Yeah, that 909 is beauty, but the way you gotta fish crap through the back is a poor design in my eyes.
> 
> Clear example of looks first, function last


I can see where you are coming from with that one.


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Darren said:


> USB Ports are on the absolute bottom on the side. No thanks.


But..but... look how pretty it is


----------



## Laquer Head

Brendan Dardarian said:


> But..but... look how pretty it is


Pretty and Shiney!! LOL

Very useful for keeping 2 grand worth of parts cool.. LOL


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Laquer Head said:


> Pretty and Shiney!! LOL
> 
> Very useful for keeping 2 grand worth of parts cool.. LOL


Oh trust me they make cases that are way worse like there new, D Frame 2.0 or H Tower
https://www.inwin-style.com/en/gaming-chassis/d-frame-2
https://www.inwin-style.com/en/gaming-chassis/H-Tower


----------



## Laquer Head

Brendan Dardarian said:


> Oh trust me they make cases that are way worse like there new, D Frame 2.0 or H Tower
> https://www.inwin-style.com/en/gaming-chassis/d-frame-2
> https://www.inwin-style.com/en/gaming-chassis/H-Tower


Those 2 cases are very very specific, and very different purposes.

The H-Frame is pretty awesome, except the price..but pretty cool innovation.


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Laquer Head said:


> Those 2 cases are very very specific, and very different purposes.
> 
> The H-Frame is pretty awesome, except the price..but pretty cool innovation.


I'm thinking you mean the H Tower which is the one that open's itself up.
One of the most innovative thing's I've seen done to cases ever


----------



## Laquer Head

Brendan Dardarian said:


> I'm thinking you mean the H Tower which is the one that open's itself up.
> One of the most innovative thing's I've seen done to cases ever


Yeah right..the Tower is what I meant. sweet case though.


----------



## Intel_man

Meh, I think I'll pass on those full tempered glass cases... 

I'll take one of these instead. http://www.corsair.com/en/obsidian-series-750d-airflow-edition-full-tower-atx-case


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Meh, I think I'll pass on those full tempered glass cases...
> 
> I'll take one of these instead. http://www.corsair.com/en/obsidian-series-750d-airflow-edition-full-tower-atx-case


or mine
http://www.corsair.com/en/graphite-series-780t-white-full-tower-pc-case


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> or mine
> http://www.corsair.com/en/graphite-series-780t-white-full-tower-pc-case


I honestly would prefer the brushed aluminum look on the obsidian series. It has a more minimalistic look that I enjoy. I like lowkey and subtle cases. Also one of the reasons this new trend of RGB this and RGB that pisses me off.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> I honestly would prefer the brushed aluminum look on the obsidian series. It has a more minimalistic look that I enjoy. I like lowkey and subtle cases. Also one of the reasons this new trend of RGB this and RGB that pisses me off.


God you are a grumpy old man..


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Intel_man said:


> I honestly would prefer the brushed aluminum look on the obsidian series. It has a more minimalistic look that I enjoy. I like lowkey and subtle cases. Also one of the reasons this new trend of RGB this and RGB that pisses me off.


I prefer a more out there look... More flashy


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> God you are a grumpy old man..


If I'm grumpy... I don't even know what adjective describes your anger.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> If I'm grumpy... I don't even know what adjective describes your anger.


When have I ever got angry...gimmie one friggin example..

you rotten bag of...


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> When have I ever got angry...gimmie one friggin example..


Your every other post is like... you getting mad at someone.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Your every other post is like... you getting mad at someone.


mad and helpful critique is a blurry line, my friend


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> mad and helpful critique is a blurry line, my friend


You and I are both fully aware of your situation. It's 90% mad and 10% helpful critique.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> *You and I are both fully aware of your situation*. It's 90% mad and 10% helpful critique.


Geez..people are gonna think I'm some kinda insane, unstable madman!!


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Laquer Head said:


> Geez..people are gonna think I'm some kinda insane, unstable madman!!


You aren't?


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> Geez..people are gonna think I'm some kinda insane, unstable madman!!


LOL


Brendan Dardarian said:


> You aren't?


You'll find out if you stick around in this forum long enough.

Back on topic...

If only this is in E-ATX form. http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Evolv-ATX-TemperedGlass.html

EDIT: I mean.. it supports E-ATX... but there should be an even taller full size one.


----------



## Laquer Head

Brendan Dardarian said:


> You aren't?


Tread lightly young man...


Intel_man said:


> LOL
> 
> You'll find out if you stick around in this forum long enough.


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Intel_man said:


> LOL
> 
> You'll find out if you stick around in this forum long enough.
> 
> Back on topic...
> 
> If only this is in E-ATX form. http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Evolv-ATX-TemperedGlass.html
> 
> EDIT: I mean.. it supports E-ATX... but there should be an even taller full size one.


I like that case but is the green thing scrape off able ? I hate green in set ups... mostly cause i hate razer.....


----------



## Intel_man

Brendan Dardarian said:


> I like that case but is the green thing scrape off able ? I hate green in set ups... mostly cause i hate razer.....


If you scrolled down like... just even one bit, you would've figured out that "green thing" is RGB LED with 10 colour choices. Comon man...


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> If you scrolled down like... just even one bit, you would've figured out that "green thing" is RGB LED with 10 colour choices.* Comon* man...


C'mon


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> C'mon


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Intel_man said:


> If you scrolled down like... just even one bit, you would've figured out that "green thing" is RGB LED with 10 colour choices. Comon man...


I'm a tad busy at the current moment, very sorry for my mistake....


----------



## voyagerfan99

I built a machine with this case once.


----------



## Intel_man

voyagerfan99 said:


> I built a machine with this case once.


Now that is a fancy case back in 09.


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

voyagerfan99 said:


> I built a machine with this case once.


Seems good for airflow but a tad pointless..... what or who did you build it for?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Brendan Dardarian said:


> Seems good for airflow but a tad pointless..... what or who did you build it for?


It was a gimmick just built with mid-range specs to go on display and be sold to whoever wanted to buy it when I worked at the computer shop.

This was the other InWin case I've built with (in both red and orange). When you hit the power button, there's the sound of an engine revving (which I didn't know the first time) and it scared the shit out of me.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108051

However, this was probably the worst thing my boss ever bought. They cost about $900 and had very low end specs. It took FOREVER to get rid of them, and he ended up losing money on them.


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

voyagerfan99 said:


> It was a gimmick just built with mid-range specs to go on display and be sold to whoever wanted to buy it when I worked at the computer shop.
> 
> This was the other InWin case I've built with (in both red and orange). When you hit the power button, there's the sound of an engine revving (which I didn't know the first time) and it scared the shit out of me.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108051
> 
> However, this was probably the worst thing my boss ever bought. They cost about $900 and had very low end specs. It took FOREVER to get rid of them, and he ended up losing money on them.


A car PC, Combining to of my loves... interesting

Oh and that red case looks straight out of 06... no offense


----------



## Laquer Head

Brendan Dardarian said:


> A car PC, Combining to of my loves... interesting
> 
> Oh and that red case looks straight out of 06... no offense



So like back when you were 4-5 years old??


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Laquer Head said:


> So like back when you were 4-5 years old??


Pretty much.... Back then i played ps2


----------



## Laquer Head

Brendan Dardarian said:


> Pretty much.... Back then i played ps2


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Laquer Head said:


> View attachment 7871


 played some stuff like : Star Wars Battle Front 2, Midnight Club 3, Grand Turismo.

Shaped me to be who i am today


----------



## Laquer Head

Brendan Dardarian said:


> played some stuff like : Star Wars Battle Front 2, Midnight Club 3, Grand Turismo.
> 
> Shaped me to be who i am today



And in a few years when your in your senior year of high school you'll have boatloads more tales to tell..

Makes me feel bloody old when someone is talking ps2 as their first console..


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> So like back when you were *4-5 years old*??





Brendan Dardarian said:


> Pretty much.... Back then i played *ps2*





Brendan Dardarian said:


> played some stuff like : Star Wars Battle Front 2, Midnight Club 3, Grand Turismo.
> 
> Shaped me to be who i am today


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Laquer Head said:


> And in a few years when your in your senior year of high school you'll have boatloads more tales to tell..
> 
> Makes me feel bloody old when someone is talking ps2 as their first console..


 Haha, It was a great console for its time i have to admit. The slim version kicked ass.


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Intel_man said:


>



I'm a spoiled brat with out the brat part.... what can i say.... So just spoiled.


----------



## Laquer Head

Brendan Dardarian said:


> I'm a spoiled brat with out the brat part.... what can i say.... So just spoiled.


Calin...? is that you?


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Back on track.... Check this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108478&ignorebbr=1 
I had no clue they come in black


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Laquer Head said:


> Calin...? is that you?


 I'm getting a inside joke vibe...


----------



## Intel_man

Brendan Dardarian said:


> Back on track.... Check this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108478&ignorebbr=1
> I had no clue they come in black


Yea it came in two colours. The one piece stainless steel is pretty neat, but that case is completely hopeless if you don't have your case on your desk because of the power button and usb placement.


Brendan Dardarian said:


> I'm getting a inside joke vibe...


Yes... yes that was an inside joke.


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Intel_man said:


> Yea it came in two colours. The one piece stainless steel is pretty neat, but that case is completely hopeless if you don't have your case on your desk because of the power button and usb placement.
> 
> Yes... yes that was an inside joke.


The thing with that is it would work better for me since i wouldn't be ripping my earbuds out every 2 seconds, but yes there are only 3 USB ports so it would suck


----------



## Brendan Dardarian

Opinion's on open frame cases ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133317&ignorebbr=1

I was really thinking about doing one of these.


----------



## Intel_man

They're pretty stupid unless you test a lot of computer parts for a living. But even then, that particular one isn't a good test bench.


----------

